

Amazon Readers Shorting non ebooks - prbuckley
http://www.amazon.com/Big-Short-Inside-Doomsday-Machine/product-reviews/0393072231/ref=cm_cr_pr_link_next_2?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=0&filterBy=addOneStar&pageNumber=2
I have never seen reviewers give 1 star ratings for not supplying books in e format. Does this signal something?
======
gr366
Jason Kottke covered this at a higher level, where consumers are taking into
account the format of the media and not just the content in their reviews
(unlike your average critic working for big media).

<http://kottke.org/10/03/the-new-rules-for-reviewing-media>

They're leveraging what power they have from available tools (star ratings and
reviews on popular commerce sites) to put pressure on the publishers.

Is it odd that Amazon doesn't denote (or possibly separate out) reviews from
users that it _knows_ purchased the book (or DVD, etc.)? Privacy concerns? The
user is already expressing an opinion on something the have [ideally]
consumed, thus tying it to their profile.

~~~
nfnaaron
Maybe someone is reviewing a book that they purchased elsewhere? Whose
business is it where I purchase (or check out) a book? I don't think erring on
the side of privacy is a bad thing.

I was checking a book out of the library yesterday, and saw at the bottom of
the screen that I have an overdue charge. I asked the librarian what book the
charge was for. She pulled up my account, and then _invited me over to her
side of the counter_ , so that I could read what book I checked out. She was
avoiding anyone overhearing what my reading habits are. I was pleasantly
surprised.

~~~
delackner
Amazon has so many customers at this point that have probably purchased most
of the books in their system, that I imagine they could remove all non-
customer reviews of products and end up with a significantly better signal to
noise ratio.

